# Retiring trader ??



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Went to Peterborough show yesterday just a day trip only 40 mins for us one of the show traders a pleasant chap and a regular we've seen around for years at most of the shows appears to be retiring ,Sale sign up saying "everything must go before I do" , we've bought many things from him over the years but got a new 750W inverter black and decker for £39 a 200w version was £29 and you can never have too much power, 
On the show itself seemed more vans for sale than previous years though not so many sold signs in the window and not quite as many accessory stalls , I bought a set of mirror guards from one stall £57 the genuine mirror guards were £120+ vat not expecting them to be the same quality but they were on various stalls £57/59/65/110&120, talking to the trader where we bought our wheel trims he had sourced some from China coming shortly which he was going to sell at £27/29 probably plastic skin rather than impact absorbing gel but then you get what you pay for,


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do have any details of the trader Ken, phone or website etc.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I was supposed to be going to the Shepton Mallet show last weekend, but had a call from a friend already there who said not to bother. There were very few exhibitors, and the punters largely stayed away too, so it looks like that show is dying a death.


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Sorry kev&liz had a look but no receipt and put it in my haversack so no bag but it's the tall elderly chap with glasses always has a wide range of pots & pans and tools with a few seasonal clothes ,


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Jan dug out the show guide from yesterday appears to be a company called (Pans & co ) had a Google, other than a listing at other shows nothing showing for websites etc sorry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not to worry, we don't do the shows, so never get to see these people.


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

He has been retiring for at least the last 5 years, every year he says is his last.
Always has a few good deals but don't be fooled by the retirement comment.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

rugbyken said:


> Sorry kev&liz had a look but no receipt and put it in my haversack so no bag but it's the tall elderly chap with glasses always has a wide range of pots & pans and tools with a few seasonal clothes ,


It sounds like the chap that was closing down around 5 years ago .


----------

